# Some of my fish



## Rachael (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice! Love the arowana!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Red devil, melanchromis, arowana, jack demsey? tilapia buttakofferi. Not any mix of fish I would choose, but they look healthy and the tank looks huge. How big is it?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow I'm surprised your fish havent killed each other yet or atleast the arowana. Keep an eye on the GT and RD you may have two very mean little fish soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

her tank is a 135....and her RD and RT spawned.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Zakk said:


> her tank is a 135....and her RD and RT spawned.


It's a GT not a RT and that's interesting that they spawned any fry pics? 

I still think that arowana is gonna get owned once the RD's agression kicks in. I know from experience sadly that a red devil and arowana do not mix.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

she has a RT as well  will have to ask her to upload em.


----------



## Rachael (Mar 10, 2010)

Red Devil and Red Terror spawned. The light in the fry tank is broken so when I get a new one I will take some pics. All the fish get along just fine. They have all been together since they were babies pretty much. The pic of the tank is old. There are more rocks and more caves so everyone has their own space, keeps the aggression down.


----------

